# tp_smapi hdaps on thinkpad

## BK201

I've tried both the tp_smapi package in portage and the in kernel version in zen-sources (which I believe is the updated tp_smapi one, not the one from the vanilla kernel) and both cause problems with my x61s. The mouse no longer works properly, it will move but immediately glitches back to the center of the screen. Suspend to S3 also breaks, it just gets stuck with the moon/sleep LED blinking and the screen off and has to be shut down. Some other things that I didn't notice are probably broken too. 

tp_smapi works just fine, its only when the hdaps part is present that things go haywire.

----------

## kipibenkipod

Hi, 

I have the same computer and I wrote installation instructions in the wiki here:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lenovo_Thinkpad_X60s

Please take a look, and see if I changed something for you in your installation. 

If you have some stuff to add, feel free  :Wink: 

If still your problem persist, please ask again. 

I don't have this problems.

Regards,

Kfir

----------

